# For Sale section.



## MarillionMan (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi, as a newbie, one observation I'd make is that the for sale section would be easier to read if it were divided into CARS for sale and OTHER STUFF for sale.

Thanks for a great site by the way, far more enjoyable than the SEAT site!


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

MarillionMan said:


> Hi, as a newbie, one observation I'd make is that the for sale section would be easier to read if it were divided into CARS for sale and OTHER STUFF for sale.
> 
> Thanks for a great site by the way, far more enjoyable than the SEAT site!


agreed, good point


----------

